# Crayon on the walls



## Kittencaboodle (Apr 3, 2009)

I keep reminding myself that I love my son. And I do. I have to. He's my son. But I understand why some creatures eat their young. 

So, anyone know some surefire ways to get crayon off the walls? :grump:


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Oops. No really - it's called Oops and it works great. When you come across ballpoint pen use hairspray instead. My artist is 15 now and has won awards for his work, but I still remember his early stuff the best! lol


----------



## smunn (Mar 24, 2009)

WD-40 works erevytime!


----------



## oats (Mar 4, 2008)

Another thing that I've found to work well is a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Good luck.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

oats said:


> Another thing that I've found to work well is a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Good luck.


Ditto or Bon Ami on a wet wash cloth...have him help.

I have thrown away ALL crayons and I'm going to reinvest in the crayola washable ones...so far they are the only ones that come off easy. If thats the kind you have then just try soap and water.


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree, a magic eraser. It even got marker off my walls. I wouldn't rely on the washable anythings from crayola. My daughter colored her hand black ( yes both hands and the fronts and backs) It took days to get it off. Crayola has a stain line - tell them which crayola product it is and they'll tel l you how to get it out. So, what does that tell you about the washable crayloa products? They we very nice and told me how sorry they were....thank God it wasn't picture day....LOL


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I heard toothpaste gets it off... worth a try.


----------



## Kittencaboodle (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm going to try the baking soda and invest in a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. 

There was much crying, wailing and gnashing of teeth, both from me and my son but hopefully we've finally got this nipped in the bud.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I used WD-40 once, took the crayon right off, but then couldn't get the greasy stain from the WD-40 off the wall.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.cleanupthatfilthyhouse.com/aprom_01.php

Here's a link to a free Magic Eraser. 

With 6 kids, I SWEAR by these things. I don't even mess around with a pilthy two pack. Six at a time for my shopping cart!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Probably too late, but be careful with the magic eraser. It can scratch or 'dull' certain surfaces!

Still love them, still use them though!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Every time I use a magic eraser to get crayon/pen/marker off the walls, it does a great job... but it takes the paint off with it! I'm going to have to re-paint all the walls before I move.......


----------

